# Paphiopedilum canhii blooming in situ



## cxcanh (Apr 23, 2016)

It is very nice to see one plant growing for many years until it bloom, do you guest how long ????


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 23, 2016)

No idea but I could happily see ten more photos of this plant and its immediate surroundings. Thanks as always for your amazing post.

I will guess 5 years.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 23, 2016)

Love the mosses crawling all over the rocks. I would say 3-5 yrs. Any sights of baby plants spouting up in the surrounding area?


----------



## Wendy (Apr 23, 2016)

Your photos are always amazing. Beautiful canhii! As for time I'd also guess 3-5 years.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 23, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## troy (Apr 23, 2016)

It looks rather lonely  very nice picture!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 23, 2016)

Any idea of what type of rock its growing on?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2016)

just beautiful


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 23, 2016)

Paphluvr said:


> Any idea of what type of rock its growing on?



This is limestone rock. 



SlipperKing said:


> Love the mosses crawling all over the rocks. I would say 3-5 yrs. Any sights of baby plants spouting up in the surrounding area?



Yes but not much.


----------



## troy (Apr 23, 2016)

Can you self it? Right where it is?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2016)

Beautiful little thing! flower and leaves and all!

Is this in the market yet??

I really like to see in-situ shot.
Really gives me a good idea as to how to grow these plans better.

I just can't plant them in large chunky rocks and water everyday. lol
Oh, well...


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 23, 2016)

Lovely photo, thanks.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 23, 2016)

This is so beautiful! Thank you for the photo.

David


----------



## JAB (Apr 23, 2016)

WOW! Thank you!


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 23, 2016)

troy said:


> Can you self it? Right where it is?



Sorry I did not get your idea,




Happypaphy7 said:


> Beautiful little thing! flower and leaves and all!
> 
> Is this in the market yet??
> I really like to see in-situ shot.
> ...



I think it available in the market but rare.


----------



## troy (Apr 23, 2016)

Self it, meaning pollinate itself


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 23, 2016)

troy said:


> Self it, meaning pollinate itself



No, I just let it be


----------



## troy (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm worried about paphs going extinct is why I asked that


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2016)

Wild guess -- 7 years.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Apr 23, 2016)

Beautiful photo and I'd have this plant for the leaves although the flower is lovely.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 25, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Love the mosses crawling all over the rocks. I would say 3-5 yrs. Any sights of baby plants spouting up in the surrounding area?





Wendy said:


> Your photos are always amazing. Beautiful canhii! As for time I'd also guess 3-5 years.





SlipperFan said:


> Wild guess -- 7 years.




7 years ago was the first time I tool photo of this plan and it have 2 leaves at that time.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 25, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> 7 years ago was the first time I tool photo of this plan and it have 2 leaves at that time.


Wow, that is slow growing


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2016)

I think that is slow growing also, give me hope. I hope someone is able to propagate them soon.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Very slow!

Aren't there any others or just this lone champion?

Troy's idea is understandable, but I think it would be better to pollinate with a different individual if that would be an option.

Letting the nature take care of it is also good. 
I hope they stay alive and spread lots of seed all over the forest where no one finds them. 

BTW, how small is this thing??
Thaianum size?

What are the area conditions like??
Any other paphs occur in the same area??


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 25, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> 7 years ago was the first time I tool photo of this plan and it have 2 leaves at that time.



So you've been following this plant since before the species was published. Nice.

Your in situ photos are one of the very best things about this forum. Always appreciated.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Very true!

Thank you so much!

How's your leg now?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 25, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> 7 years ago was the first time I tool photo of this plan and it have 2 leaves at that time.



Oh wow. 7 years is indeed long. So basically 3 decades for them to clump. :rollhappy:


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 25, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Very slow!
> 
> Aren't there any others or just this lone champion?
> 
> ...



Many others orchid species and just one Paph species around, that is Paphiopedilum dianthum.

Even smaller than thaianum,



PaphMadMan said:


> So you've been following this plant since before the species was published. Nice.
> 
> Your in situ photos are one of the very best things about this forum. Always appreciated.



Yes, I have been following this species and plant since it not published


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2016)

We are so lucky to have your photos of such rarities in wild. THANK YOU!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> 7 years ago was the first time I tool photo of this plan and it have 2 leaves at that time.



Then it is probably about 10 years old. Amazing.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 26, 2016)

Same plan but different time (year)


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2016)

look at those surface roots, amazing


----------



## John M (Apr 26, 2016)

Wonderful plant. 'Love to see this! Thanks! 

Do you have photos from further back? I'd like to see more of the terrain around the plant, to put things into context. It's impossible to get a good sense of what "in situ" looks like with only close-up photos to look at.

Thanks again!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 26, 2016)

Love the leaf colour. So green.


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 26, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 27, 2016)

Awesome flower and plant.

Great pic as well.

I would be pleased to see those growing around my neck of the woods but suspect it would have an aversion to hibernating for five months.

Thanks for posting


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 27, 2016)

I have photo of whole area around the plan but not want to post because it have some sight that easy to find out and the orchid trader can use to show local people to go there to collect it. I'll check to find some photo that I could post in next 5 hours (I'm busy now a bit)


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 27, 2016)

perhaps a photo covering a few metres either side of the plant so the location is protected.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't know if this one help or not


----------



## Spaph (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes, this is amazing info on it's habitat!


----------



## John M (Apr 27, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> I have photo of whole area around the plan but not want to post because it have some sight that easy to find out and the orchid trader can use to show local people to go there to collect it. I'll check to find some photo that I could post in next 5 hours (I'm busy now a bit)



I understand your concern. Too bad that such a thing is something you need to worry about and protect. I certainly do not want to ask you for anything that might help poachers find the plants. Thank you for the bigger picture that you did post. It does help a lot for me to see how canhii grows. VERY INTERESTING! Thank you. We are so lucky to have you posting here at SlipperTalk! I'm sure everyone appreciates the time you take to share these photos with us. I'd never get to see this any other way.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 28, 2016)

very helpful, thanks.
Not sure how im going to 'reproduce' a vertical limestone cliff in my GH................


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Ozpaph, you have that huge limestone rock, I've seen pictures, break a piece off take it home, plant up!!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, do not post pictures other than close-up.
Even the shots of rock surface might give it away to some potential poachers who know the area well, as you point out.

The second picture was good enough to understand.
So it's almost like a lithophyte. 
The rest of them grow the same way, or do they have their roots inside the cracks on the rock and covered at all?

How's the weather like? 
I assume the rock surface might be wet daily from morning dew, then possibly quite a bit of rain here and there depending on the season?


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 30, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Yes, do not post pictures other than close-up.
> Even the shots of rock surface might give it away to some potential poachers who know the area well, as you point out.
> 
> The second picture was good enough to understand.
> ...



Most of them grow the same like in the photo.
The temperature between day and night so different, it can be 10oC different, at night can have fogy. 
Most of them are not contact direct to the rain.


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 30, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> Your in situ photos are one of the very best things about this forum. Always appreciated.



Agreed!!!


----------

